# (Mod) 10% Battery Icon



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

This is the 10% battery icon mod for the Motorola Droid Bionic running v5.5.886. I originally saw this mod from P3Droid in his toolbox he made for the Bionic in the TBH app. (By the way buy the TBH app. It gives you many resources for your device.) I prefer to install mods in a CWM and now that cvpcs made his bootstrapper, this will now work. (Thanks cvpcs for the fixed update-binary!)

You need root, on 5.5.886, and cvpcs's bootstrapper.

Install and enjoy!
Be careful with root and I'm not responsible for bricks, explosions, or other issues that this may cause. I have tested it on my own device and not had any issues so far.

Bar Mod - http://www.multiupload.com/L3K7ECG8HL
Honeycomb Mod - http://www.multiupload.com/PW5Q80UUXV
Revert To Stock - http://www.multiupload.com/2ALODC0FXK

This screenshot is from the new Bionic app off the TBH app. I got the ideas for these icons from here. This is what they look like. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/20110918012032.png/

P3Droid if you feel that you don't like me posting this because this is based off of your framework file tell me and I will remove it.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I've love to see a stock battery, in blue to march the rest of the icons on top

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there anyway to do a 1 percent battery icon to replace the stock? I tried the UOT kitchen and it changed the icon but still has them in 5 or 10 percent increment?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"camblue said:


> Is there anyway to do a 1 percent battery icon to replace the stock? I tried the UOT kitchen and it changed the icon but still has them in 5 or 10 percent increment?


Does the bionic show 5% ?? the x only reports 10 percent incriments, there are people trying to figure out a way to get 1% back, but once all us d2 and dx cm7 users upgraded to cm with the gb kernel it was back to 10 %, does circle battery widget on the market work on the bionic? That's what we all used before we got true 1%


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Circle battery widget gives you a battery widget with 1 percent increments but i tried the uot kitchen using the framework apk and system ui of the bionic and it is still 10 percent just with a changed icon i guess if we can ever get a non moto signed kernal we will be able to

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

